# S&P/ASX 200 and 50 Index Futures (XJO and XFL)



## Neverever (30 October 2013)

While doing my research, I saw this index futures on ASX

S&P/ASX 200 and S&P/ASX 50 Index Futures (XJO and XFL)
http://www.asx.com.au/products/index-derivatives/asx-index-futures-contract-specifications.htm
(Scroll down to the last bit)
with contract size of $10 / pt 

I've looked into some well known brokers, where they only offer trading SPI200 ($25 / pt).

Does anyone know which broker offers service trading S&P/ASX 200 and S&P/ASX 50 Index Futures (XJO and XFL)?


Thanks in advance.


----------

